# Stealing A Droid 3



## locker1242 (Oct 30, 2011)

I'm going to steal a Droid 3 and activate it on my line. What would happen when its active and they report it stolen.


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj (Jun 22, 2011)

First thing you should do is stop trolling


----------



## jr4000watts90 (Aug 7, 2011)

Steal? I think u should stop trolling as well


----------



## locker1242 (Oct 30, 2011)

bassdj said:


> First thing you should do is stop trolling


First thing you should do is get on your knees.


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

locker1242 said:


> I'm going to steal a Droid 3 and activate it on my line. What would happen when its active and they report it stolen.


Sully doesn't care for thief's around here... bye bye


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Peace, bon voyage!


----------

